

The f8 Preview: How Facebook Plans to Take Over the Web - derwiki
http://gigaom.com/2010/04/20/facebook-takes-over-the-web

======
derwiki
This could be exciting -- I'm interested to see how well and how many external
sites start hooking back into Facebook.

------
geuis
I'm in the middle of implementing some of the F8 features for launch tomorrow.
Some of the features are pretty nifty like the Activity/Recommendations
feature.

